# W



## Roger Longbottom (6 Dec 2019)

W


----------



## Sharky (6 Dec 2019)

I inherited my dad's stamp collection and merged it with mine, so some from the 20's & 30's and mine from the 50's & 60's. I didn't keep it up. Often wondered what it would be worth now.


----------



## Kempstonian (2 Jul 2020)

Are they GB stamps? Stamps, like most other collectables vary in price according to the condition. Prices quoted in the Stanley Gibbons stamp catalogues are usually way higher than you could actually sell them for. First you need to identify your stamp, then its condition and then check Ebay and see how much that stamp fetches (NOT asking prices - just the ones that sell!).

I have some valuable stamps myself (all pre-decimal) and I've been wondering about the best place to sell them. Ebay of course is one place but I have so many it would take forever to list them!


----------



## Kempstonian (2 Jul 2020)

I just noticed the date when the last two posts were made!


----------



## stephec (2 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I just noticed the date when the last two posts were made!


You've just stopped me from joining in there.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (2 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I just noticed the date when the last two posts were made!



A thread about philately was never going to get anywhere.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Jul 2020)

I've got some 2nd class as I refuse to buy 1st class way too expensive


----------



## stephec (2 Jul 2020)

glasgowcyclist said:


> A thread about philately was never going to get anywhere.


What's wrong with philately as a hobby, you can't lick it?


----------



## Brandane (2 Jul 2020)

stephec said:


> What's wrong with philately as a hobby, you can't lick it?


To be frank, it needs to be stamped out.

I also inherited a collection of first day covers which my late father used to buy, in the false belief that they were going to be worth a fortune in the future. I just did a search on ebay for first day covers, from the 70's, completed sales only. Most asking prices for a SET of first day covers are about 50 pence, and having scrolled down the listings, I have yet to find any that actually sold or even had a bid . Thanks Dad, I know you meant well, but I'll be heading back to work in the morning!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (2 Jul 2020)

stephec said:


> What's wrong with philately as a hobby, you can't lick it?



Too irritating for me, I’d just end up going postal.


----------



## Kempstonian (3 Jul 2020)

stephec said:


> You've just stopped me from joining in there.


I'll take that as my good deed for the day!


----------

